# IS THERE ANYONE



## babyblu (May 31, 2004)

Hi,

Is there anyone here from the north east of Scotland (Banff) area?

Ive not long moved here andam looking for new friends to talk to.

I am in the middle of yet another MC, got a specialist appointment on monday at Aberdeen hospital, anyone been there? if so was it a good hospital?

Thanks Juliex


----------



## borntoshop7474 (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi there

I live in Inverness and have been thru ICSI twice, Im going thru it again in April and have to travel to Aberdeen every time,  very tiring, would love to chat 

all the best x


----------

